# Zita West



## desparate2bmummy (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi girls i was wondering if any one has a zita west cd i can buy or borrow i am trying everything to get into the right frame of mind


----------



## mrsmcc7 (Aug 16, 2011)

desparate2bmummy said:


> Hi girls i was wondering if any one has a zita west cd i can buy or borrow i am trying everything to get into the right frame of mind


I have a copy from a friend, if you like I can burn you a copy too and post it to you?

hth

S x


----------



## desparate2bmummy (Jun 19, 2012)

Mrs - That would be fantastic  What details do you need. Your really kind taking time to do that  im trying everything, hubby is going to buy me all the crystals (im the only one that believes in them) so every little bit of help advice info would be brilliant


----------



## Jules13 (Feb 13, 2012)

HI girls, whats the Zita West CD? Is it for relaxation?

Ive recently bought her book and although Im only a few chapters in, Im really getting into it. I think I heard someone say she had vitamins too. Anyone tried them?


----------



## desparate2bmummy (Jun 19, 2012)

Jules - yeah its the cd that goes aong with your book i have read the books really good so they are  a lot of information. You can get your basic vitamins off you gp or holland and barrett you dont need to pay over the odds


----------



## Jules13 (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanks for that.

Yeh Ive been using wellwoman pregnacare but I just wondered what the difference was with the Zita West ones. Probably just the price!?!


----------



## desparate2bmummy (Jun 19, 2012)

Jules - Yeah btw morrisons have a deal on just now or i think its asda about the pregnacare vitamins, i got them but they make me sick, so my own gp gave me all mines, but they are half price or i think 3 for 2 something like that anyways. Are you trying to concieve naturally or u getting ivf?


----------



## Jules13 (Feb 13, 2012)

oh thats good to know, i'll be asda shopping tomorrow so will look out for them!

I've had IUI without any sucess and now about to start IVF. Will need to get my nose into that book before tx starts!


----------



## desparate2bmummy (Jun 19, 2012)

Jules - It is a good book gives you a lot of help pre and post ivf how to cope if its negative n positive etc i found it useful after m bfn  it was really helpful. Where are you attending for your treatment?


----------



## Jules13 (Feb 13, 2012)

We were at monklands for IUI and now starting at GCRM for IVF. Where did u have ur ICSI? Are u using same clinic for your next go? X


----------



## desparate2bmummy (Jun 19, 2012)

Jules - we were at the monklands then went to GRI, yes the girls are fantastic at gri + we dont have the funding for gcrm unfortunetly we just got our own house with mortgage n still getting on our feet lol


----------



## Jules13 (Feb 13, 2012)

Yeh the staff at GRI are lovely. We've been for initial IVF appts there but decided to do a private go with GCRM while we're waiting for our name to get to the top of waitng list. I have a low AMH and I was worried about it getting lower by the time we got to having IVF with GRI.  I knew I'd regret not trying privately if my amh dropped a lot by the time we got to top of waiting list.


----------



## desparate2bmummy (Jun 19, 2012)

jules - i see well uv got to do wat u gotta do . So is a female factor then with yourself? I have pcos and kidney problems, hubby low sperm count. Are you from lanarkshire area?


----------



## Aspi (Oct 3, 2010)

I went to zita west for the first cycle for adviCe, it waS expensIve, but they taught me alot nutrition wise and supplements that I could take and vitamin d etc - spoken to a coupe of nutritionists and they do advise to get good quality vitamins / supplements  (I had just bought the asda range! AARRGH!) pregnacare and wellman are good and I must admit I felt tons better a week into their advise. the vital dha and vitafem can be taken in addition to pregnacare. You can have a phone consultation with nutritionist (expensive) but them for subsequent ones (eg when found out what problems were after first cycle) they are cheaper. They told me alot about what i should be doing during my cycle. got 5 good eggs. helped me and opened my eyes to the fact that you need quality items with certain things. good luck!


----------



## desparate2bmummy (Jun 19, 2012)

best vitamins to get is from ur gp get them for free and also u get the right dose etc


----------



## Jules13 (Feb 13, 2012)

desparate2bmummy said:


> jules - i see well uv got to do wat u gotta do . So is a female factor then with yourself? I have pcos and kidney problems, hubby low sperm count. Are you from lanarkshire area?


For us its a bit of both. I have a slightly bblocked left tube caused by scarring from an ovary operation. also my amh is pretty low, its lower than it should be for someone oif my age so that doesn't help. Also hubby has good sperm count but poor motility and poor progression. So he's got a lot of swimmers but they're mostly doing the backstroke!

Yeh I'm from south lanarkshire


----------



## desparate2bmummy (Jun 19, 2012)

Jules - Poor you   Well weatehr is pretty misrable was going to go shopping but cancelled as its chucking it down. I was wondering if anyone knew what kind of fertility crystals that is supposed to be good and where can i get them?


----------



## lil-richy (Sep 5, 2011)

desparate2bmummy said:


> Jules - Poor you  Well weatehr is pretty misrable was going to go shopping but cancelled as its chucking it down. I was wondering if anyone knew what kind of fertility crystals that is supposed to be good and where can i get them?


Type in 'Fertility Crystals' to Google and loads of ones come up. Some people on Ebay sell fertility bracelets using healing crystals. Dont know what they are like but always worth a look


----------



## desparate2bmummy (Jun 19, 2012)

Thank you i shall try them looking for them


----------



## Aspi (Oct 3, 2010)

Can you get free vitamins from your GP?xx


----------



## desparate2bmummy (Jun 19, 2012)

Yes - if you ask them what vitamins would help you with conception/ivf then they are always happy to help


----------



## mrsmcc7 (Aug 16, 2011)

desparate2bmummy said:


> Yes - if you ask them what vitamins would help you with conception/ivf then they are always happy to help


Wish I'd known that before spending so much on vits for the past 3 years!!!! 

S xx


----------



## desparate2bmummy (Jun 19, 2012)

I asked my dr and he reccomended evening primrose, folic acid, vit e and multivitimans also. Depends on your gp ours is a family friend right enough mrs but there is no harm in asking


----------

